# Success!



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Just thought I'd let you all know that we successfully drove the 180 miles to Norfolk and attended the ARVE meet at Haveringland Hall Park near Norwich. Very friendly and helpful people, (some of whom are members here I believe)

First expedition of any length for us in the Rambler, and everything went brilliantly. We were even accused of having 'one of the little vans' by the owner of the site.

We now feel we can hold our heads up in public, and although not exactly experienced we ARE getting there!


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice one :wink: :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done, it is always good news to hear that someone has had a great time away..... Keep it up, many more to come??????

Keith


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

well done DaMann always a bit scary at first 
you never stop learning anyway
happy trails
Tony


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

OH NO sounds like you are on the slippery road to RV addiction :lol: :lol: 
Better get yourself a gardener as there are plenty more weekends ahead :wink: 

Chris


----------

